# Need help with font



## Davidius

Does anyone know how to type in all caps, but with the first letter being a bit larger than the other letters in the word, without having to change the size for each beginning letter individually?


----------



## Seb

Hi David.

What program are you typing in?

You're looking for a 'small caps' option or font. In MS Word you get it by pressing CTRL + SHIFT + K.

For other programs it should easy enough to find.


----------



## Davidius

Seb said:


> Hi David.
> 
> What program are you typing in?
> 
> You're looking for a 'small caps' option or font. In MS Word you get it by pressing CTRL + SHIFT + K.
> 
> For other programs it should easy enough to find.



I'm using Microsoft Publisher. Can any font become a small caps font?


----------



## Seb

Davidius said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David.
> 
> What program are you typing in?
> 
> You're looking for a 'small caps' option or font. In MS Word you get it by pressing CTRL + SHIFT + K.
> 
> For other programs it should easy enough to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using Microsoft Publisher. Can any font become a small caps font?
Click to expand...


I think so, at least in MS Word. I would think so in MS Publisher too. They generally work a lot alike.


----------



## Seb

It works just like 'bold' or 'italics' either select what you want to have as small caps and press CTRL + SHIFT + K. 

Or change the settings for your font to the small caps option and type your heart out.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

I don't have publisher, but I think (at least with Word) the "small caps effect" can be used with any "True-Type" font.


----------



## Seb

It might not work on *all* fonts. But I do see it work on fonts other than just "True-Type" fonts


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon

Seb said:


> It might not work on *all* fonts. But I do see it work on fonts other than just "True-Type" fonts



That's interesting. I don't have many fonts that are NOT "true-type" so I've never bothered to try it with others.


----------

